# Get shorty 6/5-6/7 bluewater report



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

What a weekend of pretty weather we were blessed with this trip : 


Departed Orange Beach around 9 pm and headed south toward Marlin to start off our trip and make some bait and maybe a tuna fish or two: Arrived at day break too little action except Blackfin and Porpoise we did however make some bait and rolled on trolling till we hit dirty water and then we picked up and ran east south east toward the Double Nipple: 

Out That way we found the mother of all weedlines running basically N/S so we start North and turned South later trying both sides of this massive weedline. We picked away at the chickens all dang day and did see a few giant Dolphin which wanted nothing to do with our spread despite best efforts so we live baited and hooked a true giant only to dump the fish after a series of crazy ass jumps. So we move on and troll and troll and troll till we are 4 miles east of deep water discoverer:

We troll over there and catch and see nothing despite great water conditions, there was little to no bait so back out to the weedline we went trolling north till we could see Petronius: We ended up catching 40 or so 3-5 pound dolphin and one that went 20 or so and lost one other nice dolphin. We also saw a few yellowfin on the line that never hit and I also saw a small school of 1000 pound bluefin crash a school of chickens 200 yard off my bow: They never showed interest either. We had 3 billfish shots of what i think were all whites and all three eluded us: and finally i saw a nice blue crashing some chickens behind the boat 300 yards on the other side of a weed patch we passed:

YES we tried live baiting bridled baits : and could get a single fish interested 

Anyway we headed over to Petronius at dark and there was a decent bite on Blkfin and we also scored a few small bigeye in the 30 pound range on deep dropped Jigs. The sharks ate all our live bait but not one tuna ?

We saw no yellowfin there so we moved over to marlin and arrived to no boats and no fish : so we moved back to where we had been rather than head south to Horn( which i wanted to do, but was happy I didn’t have to drive there as i was beat).Once back at Petronius we caught a few more small tunas and decided to head out and pick a spot to sword drift some live baits we had : Well not one bite All Night : Not that i would have been able to wake up or anything but I’m sure my Partners would have caught it 


The next am was spent deep dropping first (While i slept) Then they went snapper fishing ( While I slept) and caught our limit !

We headed in around 2 and saw about a zillion boats snapper fishing all the way back : I was wondering how everyone was doing till i hit the dock at sportsmans to see piles of 20 pounders stacked everywhere : Seriously it was crazy: So much for being endangered and over fished 

Over all we had a pile of fish but no big ones and we lost anything big we had on : Just nice to be on the boat and share nice company in nicer weather. Got a few boat projects done on Sunday and ate some prime meals of fresh dolphin fish and Oysters


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

few more pics


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice weather.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome report!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

*Such a great time.....*

....with family and friends. It looks like the boys had a fine time:thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome, I have never been on a boat like that, but it must be like "fishing from your back porch at your house". Nice pictures!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat looks great. Those trolling lanes are crystal clear...y'all are going to mash ' em this year!


----------



## paulx981 (Jun 13, 2009)

Don't see them 130s!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

paulx981 said:


> Don't see them 130s!


I left my crane at home to handle those beast :thumbup:

good lord they are large and in charge:

No pic but they was there:thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

DISANTO said:


> Boat looks great. Those trolling lanes are crystal clear...y'all are going to mash ' em this year!


 
THX :thumbsup:

I really hope so : 

So far this year all our fish seem to have come on the chunk or live bait , matter of time till we all are catching them up :thumbup:


----------

